# difference between motor oils



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, I have a 2002 Jetta GLi, 24 valve VR6. I always used syntec blend 5w-30. switched to mobil 1 full synthetic 15,000 miles. Now I switched to Castrol Edge 15,000. By far its performed the best under Castrol edge. Why do alot of places say I need to use the European version of these oils? I really don;t see the difference


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: difference between motor oils (Nick2002GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick2002GLI* »_ By far its performed the best under Castrol edge. 

How? What does "performed the best" mean? Oil analysis, dyno numbers?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: difference between motor oils (Nick2002GLI)*

In 2004 or so, VW sent out letters saying to use VW 502.00 rated oil in 1998 to then-current VW gasoline engines.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: difference between motor oils (Nick2002GLI)*

I had this car for 3 years. I found it very strong to resisting crappy oils. (it belonged to my ex GF and she went to jiffy lubes or dealership fills.. typical girl thoughts)
Anyway, point is that when i found this out i switched it over to Motul X-Clean 5W40. I'm not saying you should do the same but- it was a noticeable improvement over the crap she always put in there. The engine sounded so much smoother and turbo-spooling was much easier to hear.
But despite the crap she used and how long overdue OCIs were- I was amazed at how it never burned a drop.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

I take VW's oil recommendations for non-direct injection gas engines with a grain of salt. 
I personally have been using Shell Rotella Syn 5W40 in my 04 Jetta since it's first oil change at 3000 miles and 53K miles later, it's still running like new. And I know because Blackstone Labs tells me so. lol


_Modified by slowbluVW at 4:36 PM 2-28-2010_


----------

